# Wo Boot leihen + Angeln vor Vancouver Island



## der-nightrider (12. November 2012)

Hallo Weltweit-Angler,

Ende Juni 2013 geht es innerhalb einer Kanada-Rundreise unter anderem nach Vancouver Island. Genauer gesagt 1 Tag Port Alberni, 2 Tage Tofino, 1 Tag Campbell River und noch eine Nacht in Nanaimo.

Habe eine 30lb Bootsrute sowie Spinnausrüstung im Gepäck.

Würde gerne individell mit einem kleinen Boot zum Angeln auf z.B. Lachs, Heilbutt, oder Lincod rausfahren. Meine Frau begleitet mich. Ähnliches haben wir schon in Norwegen gemacht. Einen SBF See habe ich auch.

Kann mir jemand geeignete Charter-Firmen in den genannten Orten nennen?

Gibt es Erfahrungen in diesem Bereich mit empfehlenswerten Stellen welche man selbst erreichen kann? Würden gerne nahe an der Küste (< 1 sm) mit max. 100m Tiefe bleiben.

Danke vorab!

Grüße,
der-nightrider


----------



## Sam lare (12. November 2012)

*AW: Wo Boot leihen + Angeln vor Vancouver Island*

Hallo nightrider
Ich war in den Sommerferien auch auf Vancouver Island.
Allerdings hab ich nur Brandungsangeln gemacht, leider ohne
viel Erfolg. Ich persönlich fand die West Küste
zum offenen Meer hin eindeutig besser. Ich hab aber keine
Ahnung wie es da zum Bootsangeln ist.

Was ich dir aber empfehlen kann ist der
Fraser River in BC. Dort soll es gewaltige
Störe haben  , und zur Lachs Saison natürlich
auch Lachse.

Wenn du noch Fragen zu Licence und so hast kannst
du es einfach als AW drunter schreiben

Liebe Grüße Sam


----------



## Dart (15. November 2012)

*AW: Wo Boot leihen + Angeln vor Vancouver Island*

Liegt zwar schon ca. 15-16 Jahre zurück, es sollte sich aber wohl nichts groß geändert haben.
In Campbell River gibt es in der Marina jede Menge Leihboote, die Boote haben auch ein Livewell und Köderfische (Heringe) gibt es dort auch.
Ich war dort mal einen nachmittag unterwegs, und wenn ich mich recht erinnere hat das Leihboot damals 110 Ca.$ gekostet, Benzin wird extra berechnet.


----------



## der-nightrider (16. November 2012)

*AW: Wo Boot leihen + Angeln vor Vancouver Island*

Schon einmal vielen Dank für die ersten Info's!

Wäre natürlich klasse, wenn ich bereits vorab etwas reservieren könnte. Aber in der Region dreht sich ja fast alles ums Angeln. Da wird sich bestimmt etwas vor Ort organisieren lassen.

Aber vielleicht hat ja noch jemand einen Link...

Grüße,
der-nightrider


----------

